# racing lawnmowers



## theloneflailer (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone here race lawn mowers / has raced lawnmowers / let one pull you down the street on a skateboard?


----------



## imported_sam (Jun 16, 2008)

i have only used my front wheel drive mower as a segway.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Who races lawn mowers? And the later sounds like a really dangerous and bad idea!


----------

